# Sunday Special - Pop Culture A to Z



## luckytrim (May 5, 2019)

Sunday Special - Pop Culture A to Z

For those unfamiliar, first answer starts with A, second with  B, and so on...

1. Robert Palmer’s 1986 chart-topper...
2. A giant duck, dressed in Diapers...
3. Term to describe what happens when a ‘chick’ wears her  jeans tighter than tight...
4. Fictional newspaper where young Peter Parker works as a  photographer...
5. Lily Tomlin’s raspy-voiced kid in an oversized rocking  chair, sharing opinions about her juvenile world; “...and that’s the truth !  (raspberry !)
6. George Michael’s first solo (After ‘Wham!’) album  title
7. Baneful wizard who never quite manages to capture the  Smurfs...
8. “Be Careful How You Use It” ... Tis stuff smelled so good,  you’d “Have to fight the girls off “...
9. He’s your friendly bartender on the Love  Boat...
(First name is good enough for credit...)
10. Fast Food chain founded in San Diego in 1951 – You spoke  into a clown’s head when ordering in the drive-thru....
11. Good-natured widow who ran the Shady Rest Hotel in  Hooterville...
(First name is good enough for  credit...)
12. Children who are left at home alone while their parents  are at work ....
13. Name of the mermaid in “Splash” ...
14. Advertised as “The World’s First Indoor Ball” when it was  introduced in 1972...
15. Gushy, dim-witted dog that Garfield calls “Bone-breath”  ...
16. Introduced in 1975 by American Motors corp., considered  one of the greatest automotive ‘Lemons’ of all time, right up there with the  Gremlin...
17. In 1965, Animator Jay Ward (Rocky & Bullwinkle)  designed these ‘competing’ characters for Quaker Oats, each having their own  cereal...
18. Donny Most starred as the red-headed class clown of  Jefferson High, and palled around with Ritchie and Potsie....
(First and Last name please ...)
19. Clunky shoes, loved by girls in the fifties, originally  came in black-and-white...
20. Introduced in 1962, advertised as “The Doll you Love to  Dress”...
21. This Huge metallic superhero was introduced to American TV  in 1967, was already a huge hit in Japan... 
22. This novel sold 22.5 million copies in the first year,  1966, soon becoming America’s all-time best seller.  The Author also penned ‘The  Love Machine’ (1969) and ‘Once is Not Enough (1973)...
23. “Oh, Fuddle-Dee-Do !” – a cartoon reptile, whose segments  usually aired along-side Touché Turtle...
24. “The Strangest Superheroes of All” ...
25. Debby Boone joined the One-Hit-Wonder club with this 1977  song...
26. Released in 1982, this ‘CARRIE’ spoof has Scott Baio plays  a telekinetic nerd who uses his power to undress a cheerleader 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Addicted to Love
2. Baby Huey
3. Camel Toe
4. Daily Bugle
5. Edith Ann
6. ‘Faith’
7. Gargamel
8. Hai Karate
9. Isaac Washington
10. Jack in the Box
11. Kate Bradley
12. Latchkey Kids
13. Madison
14. Nerf Ball
15. Odie
16. Pacer
17. Quisp & Quake
18. Ralph Malph
19. Saddle Shoes
20. Tammy
21. Ultraman
22. ‘Valley of the Dolls’
23. Wally Gator
24. X-Men
25.’You Light up my Life’
26. ‘Zapped’


----------

